# Need Custom Pre-Cut Rhinestone Template Made



## tnsandy (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a photo that I am needing to see if someone can make the design into a pre-cut rhinestone template for me. Any suggestions on who to contact that isn't too expensive and offers fast turn around? I appreciate any help.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Can you post the photo?


----------



## tnsandy (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, I am attaching it. I would like for the M's in "MoM" to be done in Chevron. The photo isn't in Rhinestones but I want to do it all in rhinestones. Thanks.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

tnsandy said:


> Yes, I am attaching it. I would like for the M's in "MoM" to be done in Chevron. The photo isn't in Rhinestones but I want to do it all in rhinestones. Thanks.


It's pretty pic.

Many of us in the forum do rhinestone transfer designing. 
But most of us sell the ready-to-apply rhinestone transfers. 

U only need one template that u can work on for making the transfers yourself? 

Maybe not a very attracting task. But there r many kind people around. Give it a little more time.

Good luck!


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

How much is expensive to you and how fast do you need it?? Then I can help suggest a few others on here.


----------



## KUSTOMKULTURE666 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello all, 
I also looking for a custom made Rhinestone templet......I have the design
just need the templet made so I can make my own.

Any Takers Plz Get back to me.
Thanks
Grant
AUSTRALIA


----------

